# I just realized this new cat avatar is kind of hypnotic.



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

All your fishes are belong to me!


----------



## Kelise (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, whooza widdle cutie? You want a fish? ALL the chicken nuggets? (My cat adores them, with the batter off, of course).


----------



## Reaver (Jun 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> All your fishes are belong to me!



Excuse me, Steerpike, but I believe the correct way to write this in Catspeke is:

"Alls youse feeshes am beelong a' mees!"


----------



## Ireth (Jun 7, 2012)

Kitty! :3

Nono, Reaver, it's "All ur fishez r belong to meh!" That's LOLspeak, the official language of the Cheezburger network. XD


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha! You guys know cat-speak better than I do.

I've never tried giving chicken nuggets to my cats, Kelise. One of them would certainly eat them. The other turns her nose up at just about anything.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 7, 2012)

I miss my cats.  Used to have three of them, but they all died tragically. And I wasn't even there for any of their deaths. >_<

...sorry, kinda killing the joy here a bit. ^^; Carry on, cat lovers.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 7, 2012)

It's so nice having a sentient, typing cat as a member of our community.

When the felines rise up to overthrow us, we have someone on the inside.  Nice kitty!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, nice cat.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll let the other felines, who are now "in position" for world domination, know of your kind words.

(oops ran out of rep. I'll be back!)


----------



## Ireth (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't stop staring at that kitty. So alluringly cute. All glory to Hypnocat.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a wonderful cat picture Steerpike, very hypnotic indeed!!

By the way, according to Jerry the cats of the world have already built their own three-mile long secret ark, so they can save themselves when the great 2012 disaster comes to destroy us all- They are now in the process of filling its vast reserves of cat food and litter, and Jerry says that he is going to be the Captain =)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 8, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> That's a wonderful cat picture Steerpike, very hypnotic indeed!!
> 
> By the way, according to Jerry the cats of the world have already built their own three-mile long secret ark, so they can save themselves when the great 2012 disaster comes to destroy us all- They are now in the process of filling its vast reserves of cat food and litter, and Jerry says that he is going to be the Captain =)



Wait, what? No one is supposed to know about that!

Someone's getting declawed at the next secret meeting.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 8, 2012)

What, was it top secret?!!

Let's keep it quiet, then... at least, Jerry has not told me the secret location of the Cat Ark which is very well hidden, or how they are going to call all the cats of the world to gather and board when the final moment comes at last =)


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 8, 2012)

Sheila, as a representative of the cat world I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of any structure known as the "Cat Ark," or of any other device or structure designed or intended to remove felines from the planet before the end of 2012. What I can say is that we cats love and respect our human companions and while we constantly reassess circumstances, at this point in time we look forward to many years of cohabitation.

(OK, that should get them off our back for a while. What is the tuna situation looking like? 'We can't work can openers' is not an  acceptable excuse. You _will_ find a way to get me those fish).


----------



## Kit (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not worried. I'm a shoo-in to be abducted as one of the servants.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 8, 2012)

He really is rather cutALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

Yeah, I know Ireth already said that, buALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-CAT


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 9, 2012)

*tents paws*

Excellent. I can feel it working already.


----------

